# How long until you would introduce your bf/gf to your adult children?



## Brookswood (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm just curious,  how long would you need to be in a relationship with a person before you would introduce them to your adult children?

Immediately? A few weeks? A few months?   A year or more?


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 16, 2016)

Call me old fashioned, but I'd wait until I knew it was potentially a lifetime thing. Love your dogs, love your cats, love you as you are...then you know they're a keeper.


----------



## Carla (Aug 16, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I'd wait until I knew it was potentially a lifetime thing. Love your dogs, love your cats, love you as you are...txhen you know they're a keeper.



I agree, except I would maybe not go quite as far. If it's someone you have been seeing for a while, I would think for adult children that would be perfectly fine. If they're young, then maybe a more serious, committed relationship would be the best time.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 16, 2016)

It's kind of like with my Dad's partner. My Mom passed quite suddenly and it took several years for everyone to adjust. Then Dad started having his good friend come to family get-together's gradually. It's been more than twenty years and they've been happily together since. I love happy endings


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 17, 2016)

If I was widowed I'd probably wait longer, but I divorced my boys father when they were 4 and 6 and they haven't seen him for decades.  So I introduced them to a bf after a few months back in the 90's.  

It was a bit different introducing them to my now husband as he lived abroad.  But they both met him before I moved to the UK and married him.


----------



## jujube (Aug 17, 2016)

I invited the Spousal Equivalent to a family party the day after we met.  I figured if he called me again after meeting my family, we had it made!  Seven years this month and counting.....


----------



## Linda (Jun 28, 2018)

Depends.  If my kids were close by I'd probably have a meet up within a week or two.  I say that because that's how my kids have always done it with my husband and I, when they started dating someone new.  Plus I would want their judgement calls.  I haven't dated in over 54 years so I'm just guessing here folks.  I hope I don't have to find out.  I hope my husband does like he says he's going to and lives to 110 years old, because I sure as heck don't plan to live that long.


----------



## Catlady (Aug 18, 2018)

I think it should wait until you know the relationship might last awhile at least.  But, what Jujube said was funny about the bf meeting the family and staying or running for the hills.  LOL


----------



## Lara (Aug 18, 2018)

Let the adult children know immediately.

1. They're adults

2. It's a whole lot easier to observe the beginning of a friendship 

3. It's a whole lot less emotional to see the relationship gradually develop

4. It's easier to understand how this turned into Love


----------



## terry123 (Aug 18, 2018)

Lara said:


> Let the adult children know immediately.
> 
> 1. They're adults
> 
> ...


Sounds about right to me!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 18, 2018)

Why put  a  tag  on everything ?   If they need  introductions, then,  for God's  sake,   INTRODUCE  THEM  !!!   Duh !


----------



## Lara (Aug 18, 2018)

Right. Communication and transparency is a beautiful thing.


----------



## rgp (Aug 20, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Why put  a  tag  on everything ?   If they need  introductions, then,  for God's  sake,   INTRODUCE  THEM  !!!   Duh !




  LOL....Amen!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 20, 2018)

I think that it is good to let folks know up front.

It keeps them on their toes and makes them think about what might happen to the inheritance. layful:nthego:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 20, 2018)

Whenever you darned well please. First of all, if you were out in public with a friend and stopped to chat with another friend, would you not bother to introduce them? Second, by the time our kids are adults if they haven't learned that what we feel for our own friends, partners, lovers, spouses, is an ENTIRELY different thing than what we feel for our kids, then our "adult" kids aren't adult. Yet.


----------

